# Just picked up my expobar brewtus



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

Quick 25 min drive to chorley to pickup my brewtus from Charlie.jusy got back and placed it in position.

Weekend can't arrive fast enough to try it out for the first time.

Big thanks to Charlie and Marcus for transporting it back and to gman for delivering to the Titan event.

Thanks for the flat white aswell Charlie it was lovely









Paired with jeebsy's old mazzer royal


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Congratulations m8 some stonking nice coffee soon to be had round yours







enjoy and let us know how you get on @ the weekend


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Mike mc said:


> Paired with jeebsy's old mazzer royal


Hard seeing your ex with another man, she's still looking good


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Awesome setup. My coffee corner looks weedy by comparison! Enjoy those big boys toys!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

All up and running , let the good coffee flow


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

hotmetal said:


> Awesome setup. My coffee corner looks weedy by comparison! Enjoy those big boys toys!


Everything comes to he who waits- Many of us started our journeys with even more basic set-ups than yours, in fact only a couple of years ago the general level of equipment was such that a set-up like yours attracted envy, the annoyances and inconveniences will when mastered make you some damn good coffee and stand you in good stead for the next steps on your journey into an empty bank account


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Ha ha, very true! I only bought my MC2 just before Christmas and I've joined the Mazzer club already. Not even sure I've noticed the benefit yet, I just wanted one. Got plenty to learn before I start spending more wedge!


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

Tiny tamper said:


> Congratulations m8 some stonking nice coffee soon to be had round yours
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will post an update at the weekend.thanks


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Looking good.


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

It's the exact pairing I had before I upgraded Mike. You're coffees will/can be sensational with that kit.


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

gman147 said:


> It's the exact pairing I had before I upgraded Mike. You're coffees will/can be sensational with that kit.


Its unreal all the different flavours I'm getting now.

Currently drinking rave signature and I'm getting almonds which I never experienced with the classic lol

Do you know how to set the pid control mate? Need to find a manual


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

How to set temp? Press down then press up then move the temp up or down.

To get into the tech menu and change offset etc you turn machine off, hold both buttons down then turn machine on.


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

funinacup said:


> How to set temp? Press down then press up then move the temp up or down.
> 
> To get into the tech menu and change offset etc you turn machine off, hold both buttons down then turn machine on.


Yes just to set temp

Ive changed it down to 93 but for some reason it keeps going back to 94 each time


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

It will do. As it will go back to 'live' temp. Give it time to adjust.


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

gman147 said:


> It will do. As it will go back to 'live' temp. Give it time to adjust.


I changed it before switching the machine off yesterday and it still goes over by 1.wasnt sure if its some form of offset

Will lower again now and switch off and try again when back later


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

When you change temp, you don't need to switch off


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Give your machine time to stabilise at your target temperature ie machine has been switched on for around 20-30 minutes and you've flushed and seen it come back to temperature. Temperature should be stable.

Mine is set to Farenheit (smaller increments than centigrade) and whilst occasionally it creeps +1 over if I leave it for a long time between shots, a 4oz flush and pause sees it refix perfectly.

If your temperature is not stable (ie oscillates between your target temperature and overshooting) then a descale may be worth doing (if you haven't done one recently) before you start tweeting PID settings. Otherwise you can reduce the heat input setting so the element responds less vigorously to a temperature drop.

If your temperature is stable just +1 over your setting then you could workaround by setting 1* lower than your target. Irritating but would work.


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Ambient temps will have an effect in the cup. Make sure your machine isn't near a window. I learnt that the hard way.

Change temp and allow ten mins for machine to stabilise.


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

I have watched it for the last half hour and its set to 92 but will creep upto 93 for a while then drop to 92 again

After a flush before pulling a shot it goes down to 92 again

Wasn't sure if that's normal etc


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

The PID will pulse as it detects a temperature drop and kick in to bring machine up to temperature at the boiler. As metal is conductive, heat is permanently created and lost in this cycle. Therefore that's why the PID cycles. Don't worry mate.


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

It's also why we advise to do a temperature regulatory flush pre brew.


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

Ok cheers mate


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

OK. Looks like your PID is overshooting its target temperature. IMO you have no problem, relax and flush . However, if you are anything like the rest of us then you'll not be able to resist the urge to tweak your PID settings so here's a link to a pretty good explanation (from 'the other place') of how each setting acts. Suggest you write down your current settings though before you change anything. Bon chance mon amis!

http://www.home-barista.com/tips/coffee-guys-oversimplified-guide-to-setting-your-pid-t11027.html


----------



## dougie todd (Feb 4, 2014)

Set-up looks great


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Looks a great set up....looks like you've moved into Jeebsy's old place in London


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Looks a great set up....looks like you've moved into Jeebsy's old place in London


The difference compared to the classic is immense

my second time using it today and it blows everything else out the water


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Nice stripe on the Mazzer.


----------



## dougie todd (Feb 4, 2014)

Scotford said:


> Nice stripe on the Mazzer.


does it make it grind faster though?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Glad you're enjoying the machine Mike, just keep at it as it's a different learning process from the Classic but the reward is more consistent coffee.


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

Charliej said:


> Glad you're enjoying the machine Mike, just keep at it as it's a different learning process from the Classic but the reward is more consistent coffee.


Will do.its already amazing after using it for a few days so can only imagine it will get better with practice

Nice to meet you last week mate


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

Is it normal for the temperature to drop by 1 near to the end of the shot process.i thought the pid was to hold a stable temp all the way through the shot


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Mike mc said:


> Is it normal for the temperature to drop by 1 near to the end of the shot process.i thought the pid was to hold a stable temp all the way through the shot


Yes. Normal.

A PID doesn't guarantee a fixed boiler temperature, rather it manages a continuous process of measuring the temperature and turning on and off the boiler element to keep it as close as possible to the desired temperature.

The massive chunk of hot brass that is the E61 group head smoothes out any small variations by the time water reaches your puck.

When you pull a shot, water is drawn into the boiler which will eventually show as a drop in the temperature in the boiler. You should then see a little light appear bottom right of the PID display showing that it has turned on the element to recover.

Your PID settings are basically guidelines for the computer:

- don't do anything unless the temperature moves this far out of range

- if it does turn on the element in shots of this amount of time.

- stop turning it on when you hit this temperature or you'll overshoot.


----------

